
Google removes underlined links, says goodbye to 1996 - metafunctor
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/13/5503894/google-removes-underlined-links-site-redesign
======
joosters
... _' 90s-style underlined links_ ... _on sites like Geocities, Altavista,
and pets.com_

And also on the text of the reporter's own news stories.

